# Wie viele sonnenbarsche???



## Jjjjj (10. Juni 2012)

Wie viele männlichen Sonnenbärsche kann ich in meinen 10000l Teich setzen???


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo!

Was wohnt denn sonst noch so drin?  
sind übrigens Sonnenbarsche, nicht Bärsche 

LG Susanne


----------



## volki (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo,

wenn es wirklich nur ein Geschlecht ist, dann würde ich ca- 5 Stck einsetzen. Theoretisch kannst Du natürlich mehr reinsetzten, brauchst Du aber nicht, 5 Stck. halten Deinen Weiher "sauber". Brauchst Du die Sonnenbarsche zur "Geburtenregulierung" ???? Ich hatte mal 1 Paar eingesetzt (was ich aber vorher nicht wußte) und hatte keinen Goldi-Nachwuchs mehr, aber dafür ca. 100 junge Sonnenbarsche. Jetzt habe ich ein Männchen im Weiher, dass hilft auch schon.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Jjjjj (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Ja zum vernichten des nachwuchs. Sonst sind noch __ Moderlieschen und Gründlinge drin


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

bei uns ist auch nur ein Sonnenbarsch drin ( ohne sichere Geschlechtsbestimmung setz ich da auch nix mehr dazu)  und bisher hält sich der Nachwuchs stark in Grenzen

LG Susanne


----------



## lutzdoggen (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo,
ich hab es jetzt mal mit rei Zwergwelsen versucht nachdem es mit den Sonnenbarschen nicht so nach meinen Vorstellungen vorwärts ging. Nun sind drei Zwelse und zwei Sonnebarsche auf der Jagd mal sehen. Aber die Pupser müssen ja selbst erst mal Fische werden.
LG
Uwe


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

__ Zwergwels find ich toll, hab da aber die Befürchtung, dass der später alles frisst was ins Maul passt, und das könnten auch unsre halbstarken Koi sein


----------



## Jjjjj (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

In "Kreimers Gartenpark" hat jemand das so an den Flossen gekuckt ob es Männchen sind


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

das Problem ist dass das wenn die so jung sind nicht 100%ig sicher ist, ein vermutetes Mädel kann auch ein  spätentwickelter kerl sein..... bei vielen Barschen kann man an den verlängerten Flossenstrahlen die Geschlechter unterscheiden...  aber eben unsicher solange die so jung sind


----------



## Jjjjj (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Der hat irgendetwas an den Flossen gezählt


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo Jjjjj,
(so ne Anrede am Anfang oder Begrüßung ist doch was feines, oder?)
Du möchtest also Sonnenbarsche in deinem Teich haben

Ich hab mir mal dein Profil angeschaut

*Teichart: Pfütze
Teich größe: 0,01 qm
Teichtiefe: 0,01 m
Volumen: 0,00000001
Technik: 5
Besatz: 10000000000000000*

Wir nehmen hier unser Hobby alle sehr ernst!!!

Dann kommst Du und schreibst sowas

Zeige etwas Respekt und gib in deinem Profil realistische Angaben

Oder, Lass uns unser Hobby geniessen mit Leuten die es auch ernst nehmen:beten

Bei Dir fällt mir im Moment nur ein:dumm oder armes Kindrh


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> bei vielen Barschen kann man an den verlängerten Flossenstrahlen die Geschlechter unterscheiden...



Hi Susanne,

das Geschlecht an verlängerten Flossenstrahlen oder Flossen festzustellen geht nur bei Cichliden (Buntbarschen),

bei teichgeeigneten Centrachiden (Sonnenbarsche) und Perciden (echte __ Barsche) ist so was nicht möglich, da sind bei beiden Geschlechtern die Flossen gleich

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo,

wie groß ist denn jetzt dein Teich?

Ich hab nur einen Sonnenbarsch das ist mir sicherer


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Josha hat,

lt. seinen alten Angaben 

ca. 12qm Wasserfläche, 
ca. 1,50m Tiefe und 
etwa 10000l Wasser drin 

Schön das Du wieder da bist 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

@ __ Knoblauchkröte

deshalb sagte ich ja ,,bei vielen Barschen" weil ich das bisher nur von Chichliden kenne, bei den hiesigen soll der Geübte das angeblich auch erkennen, ich kann das aber nicht


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*



> Josha hat,
> 
> lt. seinen alten Angaben



Warum schreibt er dann jetzt so einen Schmarrn in sein Profil?

Tut mir leid, aber da fühle ich mich vera....t

Wie kann man jemandem helfen, wenn man nicht weiß ob er mit dem gewissen Ernst an die Sache geht


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Woher soll ich das wissen. Ich habe nur in seinen alten Themen geschmökert und dort das Profil mal angeschaut. Da stand das drin.
[OT]Menno, hab doch mal bissel Verständnis Ralph ... ich glaube Josha war noch Minderjährig.
Ich bin schon froh das es jetzt mit den ganzen Sätzen klappt [/OT]

So, wieviel Sonnenbarsche sollte man denn nun nehmen ... ich würde denken (und ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von dieser Materie) einen.
Da man sie vom Geschlecht her nicht auseinanderhalten kann, sollte es wirklich nur 1 Fisch sein.
Und der hat dann mit Sicherheit genug zu fressen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Also gut,

Josha,
erzähl doch bitte mal wie groß dein Teich nun wirklich ist.
Ich meine nicht nur Literangaben, sondern evtl. Maße. Also LxBxT.
Was für einen Filter hast Du?
Wie ist der sonstige Besatz?

Genau genommen möchte man Dir hier doch helfen

Du hast es einem in der Vergangenheit nur leider nicht so einfach gemacht


----------



## katja (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

aktuelle fotos wären auch schön


----------



## Jjjjj (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Das war doch nur Spaß. Ich habe mein Profil jetzt geändert. Schuldigung wenn es euch geärgert hat. Fotos kommen nächste Woche. Könnte ich evtl. 6 Sonnenbarsche einsetzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hi Susanne,

Buntbarsche sind aber keine __ Barsche - auch wenn sie im Aquariumbereich laufend als  "Malawibarsche", "Tanganjikabarsche", "Süd- /Mittelamerikanische Barsche" genannt werden. Buntbarsche sind mit Barschen (__ Flußbarsch, Schrätzer, __ Kaulbarsch, __ Zander, amerikanische Springbarsche, Zingel ect)  nur so nah verwandt wie __ Apfelblüte (Begonia) mit dem Apfelbaum (Malus)

 - Barsche haben immer zwei Rückenflossen, die erst mit harten Stachelstrahlen, die zweite nur mit Weichstrahlen

-Sonnenfische (sind auch keine Barsche) haben eine Rückenflosse - der vordere Teil ist stachelig, der hintere weich

-Buntbarsche haben nur eine Rückenflosse mit nur ein paar wenigen Hartstrahlen ganz vorne (die dann bei manchen Arten wie z.B  Microgeophagus ramirezii länger als die Weichstrahlen ausgezogen sind - die stechen einem aber nicht in die Finger

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

aha.. hab ich mich noch nicht weiter mit beschäftigt, hab keine von diesen Tieren     aber man lernt ja immer dazu


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo Josha,
 wie ich sehe hast Du dein Profil geändert
Damit kann man doch arbeiten
Es stand was da, von __ Moderlieschen und Gründlingen.
Nun ja, Moderlieschen, Gründlinge und Sonnenbarsche
Alles Fische mit denen ich mich so überhaupt nicht auskenne

Die Moderlieschen und Gründlinge bleiben soviel ich weiß recht klein und so richtig groß wird ein Sonnenbarsch glaub ich auch nicht.

Ich denke mit 6 bis 7 Stück wirst Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Aber das ist nur meine Einschätzung, warte lieber eine Antwort ab von jemanden der sich mit diesen Fischen wirklich auskennt


----------



## mägi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

ich kann es kaum glauben.bewundernswert !!! die geduld mit Jjjjj


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Mandy hat gesagt ich soll Verständniss haben

Und wenn Josha ernsthaft und vernünftig fragt, habe ich damit kein Problem

Einige lernen schnell, andere brauchen ein paar Schubser mehr


----------



## mägi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

mandy hat gesagt......

o.k. bei mir ist das verständis nicht so gross.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*



mägi schrieb:


> mandy hat gesagt......
> 
> o.k. bei mir ist das verständis nicht so gross.



Warum nicht? Wir waren alle mal Jung und haben Fehler gemacht 
Ich sehe da kein Problem drin mit der Jugend bischen Geduld zu haben ... und es hat sich doch ausgezeichnet.

Mandy


----------



## axel (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo Josha


Ich hab 3 Sonnenbarsch Männchen in meinem Teich. Mein Teich hat 17000 Liter und es schwimmen Moderlischen Gründlinge Bitterlinge Goldehlritzen Goldfische und Sonnenbarsche darin.
Sie vertragen sich alle Prima 
Ich rate Dir auch zu 3 Sonnenbarsche, da ich beobachte das sie doch hin und wieder mal gemeinsam auf Streiftour gehen 

lg
axel


----------



## Jjjjj (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Noch mal Entschuldigung.
Ich hab jetzt in meinem Teich 3 Sonnenbarsche, 4 Gründlinge, 10-20 __ Moderlieschen (waren im eimer so flink das man die nicht zählen konnte) und gerade erst eingezogen 4 __ Wimpelkarpfen. Ich hab so ne sauerstoffpumpe, die hat ordentlich kraft im Winter ist es bestimmt ein Prima Eisfreihalter.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo Josha,

bist Du dir mit den __ Wimpelkarpfen wirklich sicher?
Ich habe dir glaube ich schon mal geschrieben wie groß diese Tiere werden können.

10000 L und dann gleich 4 St.

Das ist jetzt nicht bös oder Oberlehrerhaft gemeint, aber ich hoffe das Du dich über diese Fische genau informiert hast:beten


----------



## Lucy79 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Dunnerlütsch, die werden ziemlich gross....... aber tolle Tiere


LG Susanne


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Sag ich doch, schöne Fische, aber...


----------



## Jjjjj (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Ich habe mich über die Fische meiner Meinung nach genügend Informiert


----------



## bayernhoschi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Jetzt verfall doch nicht gleich wieder in alte Muster und schreib als wenn Du beleidigt bist.

Habs doch schon erwähnt


> Das ist jetzt nicht bös oder Oberlehrerhaft gemeint



Es ist aber nun mal so das man wenn man besondere Fische pflegen möchte, sich genau überlegen sollte ob man deren Ansprüchen auch gerecht werden kann.

Wenn Du das kannst, sie zum Beispiel in geeignete Hände zu geben wenn sie für deinen Teich zu groß werden, dann ist doch alles im grünen Bereich

Bedenke bitte das Du Lebewesen in deinem Teich hast und keinen Schmuck.

Das ist jetzt wieder nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## Springmaus (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Hallo,

 in deinem Album hast Du nur ein paar Bilder von einem  ??? Teich ???
Zeig doch mal aktuelle Bilder 

oder hab ich dei Übersehen ?


----------



## katja (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

nach denen hab ich auch schon gefragt, am 11.6. hat er gesagt "nächste woche", müssten also bald kommen....


----------



## Jjjjj (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Zu den Bildern: ich hab's vergessen
Entschuldigung wenn es sich so angehört hat als wenn ich beleidigt wäre. Ich hatte nur nicht mehr viel zeit zuschreiben

Gruß Jof


----------



## Jjjjj (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Ich hab die __ Wimpelkarpfen heute gesehen. Die Sehen prima aus und sind sehr agil. Allen Fischen geht es wohl ziemlichgut. sehe ich an der schönen Färbung der Sonnenbarsche und daran das die Fische alle fit sind und gut fressen vor allem die __ Moderlieschen. Werfe ich Futter rein gehen die ab wie ein Zäpfchen und alle anderen Fische trauen sich nicht zum Futter. Nach einer kurzen Zeit bleibt das über was zu groß für die Moderlieschen ist und das essen dann die anderen Fische. Die 4 Wimpelkarpfen sind zwar noch klein aber die fressen wirklich viel Fadenalgen vor allem für ihre größe. Das war's erstmal


----------



## Jjjjj (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Ich hab jetzt neue Fotos in das Useralbum eingefügt


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

hey Jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj,

warum nimmst du nicht noch eine kleinere auflösung wie z.B. 128x128 Pixel?

kann man alles besser drauf erkennen 

smoki


----------



## Jjjjj (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie viele  sonnenbarsche???*

Die Bilder sind nicht so scharf weil ich die mit nem IPod gemacht habe.


----------

